# the logwood boiler



## jdurant (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi i am new to this forum. I just bought the Logwood indoor boiler (YBOC36) made by Marathon heater company (from NY) does anybody else have one?? Are you happy with the unit? I bought this boiler for the reason that it can burn coal and wood. There are plenty of coal mines around this part of PA so getting coal is not a problem.  What can I expect from this unit? Am I going to be happy or wish I bought somthing else???


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 6, 2007)

I had one and I loved it. It's not the cleanest-burning boiler you can buy, but served me well for 9 years and the next owner for another 3 until it burned out. Mine was a wood/oil combo. I burned a little coal in it because there was a pile on the floor when I bought the house. It seemed like a really sweet coal burner.

So I would recommend it if you don't want to spend the money to get into gasification. I would do something about low return water temp. corrosion, however. I think that's probably what eventually killed mine, which was a gravity feed system; no pumps.


----------



## jdurant (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for the insight. The unit I bought was the large one that can burn 36" long by 10" diam. logs. It has cast iron coal shaker grates. The unit can also burn 220 lbs of coal. I am looking to see what this thing can do. 
go to www.marathonheaterco.com


----------



## Tony H (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks alot like the Energy King boilers they sell in my area. They are not the most efficent but should do a good job putting out the heat.
Take a look at the web site for a look back to 1999 and the Y2K scare


----------



## jdurant (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post. You said they sell energy king in your area how are those units??
This Logwood form Marathon Heater Company really build a heavy boiler unit. I am in the process of rebuilding a chimney.
I am dropping in a ti-stainless steal flu liner and insulating the chimney. I should get a heavy positive draft from this set up.


----------



## Tony H (Nov 8, 2007)

The Energy King 45EKB with an output of 160,000 BTU goes for 2000 up to 2800 for the base unit then you need the plumbing, pump , exchanger ect. I got a price from two local places and was a bit surprised at the 800.00 difference  The one place did say they had a used one in the warehouse so she may have pulled the used price instead of the new but I have not checked into it any more. I am hoping to get a gasification unit instead. The energy king unit looks like a pretty standard setup made from 1/4 steel plate but I do not know anyone using one.


----------



## jdurant (Nov 9, 2007)

I purchased the large unit with coal shaker grates.  It has a huge burn chamber in it. This thing is built like a tank. I purchased it large to account for a 2 story addition I am putting on next year. I also want to pipe heat to radiators in my garage. I know this is lower tech stuff. I live in the appaliation mountian ridge line in pa when the power is out I am screwed.


----------



## jdurant (Nov 25, 2007)

does anybody else have one of these? Or do you know anybody with one?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 25, 2007)

What do you want to know, danzig?


----------



## jdurant (Nov 25, 2007)

i was just wondering how many people are using this type of boiler. I wanted to know how people are setting up the boiler to heat the house, hotwater, etc.


----------



## joecool85 (Mar 2, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I can't find anything else out about these boilers.  Does anyone still run these?  I'm considering the YWOB 24 (wood and oil, takes a 24" log) for my house.  I am still up in the air if I am ok with a unit that uses one chimney for both wood and oil, but it looks like if I go that route, this is the way to go.


----------

